# How do you popst a picture?



## SmoggyTurnip (May 23, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to add pictures to a post.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (May 23, 2008)

Excuse me Smoggyturnip while I try to see if I can figure it out, because I dont know how to post a picture here either.. This is a test.If pictures is seen it will be a rifle I built


----------



## Alphawolf45 (May 23, 2008)

Apparently hit "reply" to have the post page come up and there at lower left is "Additional options'.. Pick on that , then "browse" for your picture on your own computer..Then post..
.
 Probably that didnt make enough sense, somebody who actually knows how to do it needs to explain it.


----------



## Divided He ad (May 23, 2008)

Hi Mr Turnip! 

This is how I found out all I needed to know.... http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=93.0

Scroll down till you find where I was asking similar questions to you and then read on!..... Hopefully It will work for you as it has for me ;D


Ralph.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 23, 2008)

Let see if i can make this sound easy. 
Set up an account with photobucket or the like ,no charge.
Upload your pics to the PB acount
copy and paste the IMG code from PB to your post




an voila a picture appears like magic. So easy any Five year old with Ten years experience can do it LOL ;D
Tin


----------



## Lew Hartswick (May 23, 2008)

Tinfalcon has it BUT BE SURE to size the pix to no larger than 800 by 600 or what ever the standard 
numbers are or smaller or the post gets wider than the screen on most viewers monitors.
I had to learn that the hard way. 
  ...lew...


----------

